# Dr Najeeb Lectures



## abban

hey guys hope you are doing good with your studies , i am also well with my boring studies , but not too bor because i got a very help full application and hope that it will also help full for your , dr najeeb is one of my best professor and i lover his every single lecture the technique he deliver his lecture was awesome and very simple to understand , hope you guys like it very much thanks 
here is the link 
play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.medical.dr.Najeeb.Lectures.youtube&+hl=en


----------



## Medicine Buddy

Below is Dr. Najeebs lectures for free.

If you find him slow, watch at speed 2, in youtube. 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSgPh_h0QAp2tg-lCeA4-zw/videos

All the best


----------



## fearless9142

watching them like this is illegal..............His lectures must be bought from his site..........

its just 99 dollars for 2 years..........approximately 10000 for 2 years.........Is that so much expensive for u guys

Look at the hardwork he puts in his lectures ...........he really deserves this money


----------

